
Show HN: I actually read the “Do Elephants Have Souls?” article - jacamera
https://readup.com/@jeff
======
jacamera
Hey, HN!

I’m the cofounder and sole developer of Readup, a social reading platform
built around the central tenet that reading an article to completion should be
an essential prerequisite for sharing, commenting on or rating it.

The link I shared is to my profile page which shows a reverse-chronological
list of articles that I’ve posted. In order to post an article, one has to
read it in our iOS app or in Chrome with our browser extension installed. We
measure the exposure time of the words within the device’s viewport in order
to determine how much of the article has been read.

My motivation for reading the “Do Elephants Have Souls?” article came from the
mention of it in the New Yorker article “The Lonely Work of Moderating Hacker
News” in which the author cites its posting to HN as an example of what
happens when users rush to the comments section without having actually read
the article.

Would love your feedback on the product and I’d be happy to answer any and all
questions!

Jeff

~~~
bill_rr
Great post!

I love this: "a social reading platform built around the central tenet that
reading an article to completion should be an essential prerequisite for
sharing, commenting on or rating it."

In other words: "People can't have opinions on stuff they haven't read."

------
bill_rr
I'm Bill, Jeff's co-founder. That recent New Yorker article about HN also
appeared on Readup: [https://readup.com/comments/the-new-yorker/the-lonely-
work-o...](https://readup.com/comments/the-new-yorker/the-lonely-work-of-
moderating-hacker-news)

Readup is still small. But even with just a few people in each thread you can
still feel the difference. On Readup, every comment comes from a person who
read the _entire_ article at hand. Let us know what you think! We're all ears!

